# Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

What's up, bought a set of TyrolSport Solid Caliper bushings and PBR Ceramic front brake pads for my 08 GTI. 
Install:
The install went pretty smoothly. Took about 1.5 hours without a snap ring tool. Those things are a bitch to get on, especially the really stiff stainless steel ones. Used a C-clamp to press in the caliper piston, nothing fancy. When I took out the stock rubber bushings, they were already deformed after 12,000 hard miles. The inside diameter, where the caliper pin runs through, was stretched and there was a lot of slop. Unfortunately, one of the caliper pins TyrolSport sent me had a defect, so I had to reuse one of the stock pins. Hope that doesn't cause any issues down the road. But their directions are very comprehensive on the website, extremely helpful to read before you start taking things apart. 
Performance Review:
These things a freakin sweet! Much improved and more linear pedal feel. The vagueness on initial pedal input is no longer there. Whoever complained about having problems modulating the pedal was completely wrong. If anything, you have much more control over braking inputs when compared to OEM rubber bushings. 
The PBR Ceramic pads are fantastic too. I am pissed I waited this long to take out those shatty OEM pads. Great initial bite and fade resistance on stop after stop. I gave myself a headache bedding in the pads due to the car's renewed stopping vigor. And best of all, they are whisper quiet. None of the annoying squeaking like the Hawk pads. 
The ABS is much less obtrusive too. I don't know if it is due to the caliper's ability to more efficiently and evenly use the pads? Or maybe the PBR pads just have that much more bite that you don't need to lock the brakes to stop. Overall, I am hugely satisfied with both products and would highly recommend them for anyone who is serious about their brakes. Can't wait to try them at the next autocross. 
TyrolSport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PBR Ceramics and ECS Tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV (rhouse181)*

Glad you like the combo
I'm throwing on the Tyrolsport bushings and PBR metal masters in a few weeks


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV (rhouse181)*

Oh yeah man, I've had the Tyrol SS pins on my GLI for just about a year. Pedal still feels good and my rotors still look nice and smooth, even after almost a year. Excellent upgrade, IMO. I definitely used snap-ring pliers for the job. I know I woulda been pissed if one of the pretty new SS clips went flying lol! Good show!


----------



## TDI_Votex (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV (DC Jetta Guy)*

I also noticed a big improuvement in ABS when I installed my combo PBR Ceramic & PowerSlot rotors on all 4 corners. And I can tell you that ABS is working often up here in the great white north.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV (DC Jetta Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DC Jetta Guy* »_ I know I woulda been pissed if one of the pretty new SS clips went flying lol! Good show!

haha, had to chase those damn things around the garage a couple times


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Review of TyrolSport Caliper Bushings and PBR Ceramic Pads for MKV (rhouse181)*

I'm a fan too, use that set up for street and track ... PBR Ceramics aren't a track pad, but better than stock
They don't have anywhere near the initial bite of a track pad, but they do have good fade resistance
CAn't imagine doing those snap rings without the official tool, you must be patient!


----------

